# Achat Apple TV



## Rimtape (21 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,

Dans l'optique d'acheter une Apple TV, j'ai une question à vous poser avant d'en acheter une.

Est-ce qu'il est possible qu'un refresh soit fait dans peu de temps ? Ça me gênerait d'en acheter une et qu'elle soit upgradée juste après.

Merci de vos réponses !


----------



## Locke (22 Octobre 2013)

Peut-être que la keynote de ce soir en apprendra plus ?


----------



## Jozofa (23 Octobre 2013)

Ils en parlaient, mais apparemment pas encore !


----------



## Rimtape (23 Octobre 2013)

Dommage ! Mais avec Mavericks, on peut "désormais" utiliser la TV comme moniteur secondaire et donc de faire des interactions d'écrans


----------



## Rimtape (25 Octobre 2013)

D'ailleurs à ce propos, est-ce que quelqu'un a tenter cette expérience de multi-moniteurs désormais faisable avec Mavericks ? Des retours s'il vous plaît !

Merci


----------



## Tykko (27 Octobre 2013)

Salut,

Oui testé pour ma part, c'est vraiment plus pratique !!

Possibilité de régler comme écran clone ou extension ou secondaire, possibilité de mettre qu'un seul écran en plein écran, son sur le mac et/ou sur la tv en fonction d'ou se situe le logiciel qui produit le son (si sur la tv, par exemple un film, le son sort par la tv, si c'est sur le mac, bah il sort du mac)

Voila pour un premier retour

Tykko


----------



## Rimtape (27 Octobre 2013)

Tykko a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Oui testé pour ma part, c'est vraiment plus pratique !!
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup de ce retour ! Peux-tu parler d'avantage de l'option écran extension s'il te plaît ?

merci


----------



## Rimtape (30 Octobre 2013)

Nobody else ?


----------



## MaitreYODA (30 Octobre 2013)

J'ai jamais compris à quoi ça servait l'apple TV. Mais comme j'ai une box on m'a dit que c'était inutile d'en acheter une.

Je suis prenant pour des informations à propos de l'apole TV. Qu'apporte-t-elle de plus par rapport à une box? Quels sont les services qui en valent l'achat?


----------



## Rimtape (31 Octobre 2013)

MaitreYODA a dit:


> J'ai jamais compris à quoi ça servait l'apple TV. Mais comme j'ai une box on m'a dit que c'était inutile d'en acheter une.
> 
> Je suis prenant pour des informations à propos de l'apole TV. Qu'apporte-t-elle de plus par rapport à une box? Quels sont les services qui en valent l'achat?



http://www.apple.com/fr/appletv/what-is/


----------



## stekos (31 Octobre 2013)

Je vais acheter le ipad air et je souhaite améliorer le visionnage de séries sur ma télé. Actuellement, je rellie mon ipad 3 à la TV via vga pour visionner sur la TV des séries que je lit avec l'app Azul du ipad. 

Avec l'apple TV, je pourrai faire pareil mais "sans fil", c'est ça? 

J'ai tout bien compris?


----------



## Rimtape (31 Octobre 2013)

Normalement, ce qu'on peut lire sur TV via l'ATV est le contenu d'iTunes. Tout est synchronisé par iCloud. Si tu as la fonction AirPlay, tu peux logiquement lire tes séries sans aucun problème.


----------



## Eric5374 (1 Novembre 2013)

merci


----------



## Rimtape (3 Novembre 2013)

Est-ce que quelqu'un utilise un moniteur externe et fait de l'extension d'écran ?


----------

